# Covid19 Detailing thread



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Given we are in for a few weeks of lock down and need to be kept away from others - hopefully this includes the neighbour who say's you can do mine next ... lets see you detailing pictures.

Lets keep it simple, no quoting and lets say 3 pictures per post. It can be before, during or completed. Mention the products used if you want.

Go ...



















Our two Minis, washed with bilt hamber auto foam, tac systems mystic shampoo, sealed with autoglym polar seal. Tyres Gyeon tyre.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would lockdown extend to doing outdoor work such as washing cars?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

@ soul boy 68 - no idea, its not said you cannot go outside your own house. So i'll be in the garden and garage.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> @ soul boy 68 - no idea, its not said you cannot go outside your own house. So i'll be in the garden and garage.


That thought had crossed my mind, but some of the announcements by the Government has been a bit woolly at times to say the least.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes you can do as long as own your own property I guess.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe count as exercise if washing in the street.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That thought had crossed my mind, but some of the announcements by the Government has been a bit woolly at times to say the least.


Sad but true,you could make a good few jumpers out of the PM's advice...SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> @ soul boy 68 - no idea, its not said you cannot go outside your own house. So i'll be in the garden and garage.


Me and the wife have been in the garden all day doing all the jobs that we have put off for along time now.SJ.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

if the car is on your own property you may well be "ok"
If it is on the public highway or in a shared parking area it might not be as ok i would have suggested.

Own property V Shared property


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Pictures please


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

You can wash your cars but keep a minimum distance of two metres


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would lockdown extend to doing outdoor work such as washing cars?


Keep 2m from others. Wash your car yes, cut your grass yes, wash your windows yes, paint your fences yes, jet wash the drive yes, talk to your neighbours yes, take the dog for a walj yes, go for a run yes. As long as your 2m away from others then it's fine.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

This post went south in just the first reply!


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Wash and full decontamination yesterday, ready to start polishing today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yearly service done including differential and transfer case oils...

Detailing... not that much... :lol:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Don't forget to wash it with soap and warm water for at least 20secs - the car that is!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

@Cueball, your drive looks moss free. Have you managed to keep it looking so good?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tykebike said:


> Don't forget to wash it with soap and warm water for at least 20secs - the car that is!


I haven't washed it for over 2 years, ain't going to start now! :doublesho

:lol:



Andy from Sandy said:


> @Cueball, your drive looks moss free. Have you managed to keep it looking so good?


Cheers, I use a strong mixture of Ammonium Sulphate via a garden sprayer

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

As I see it the garden and driveway are part of our homes, and lets be honest we are not under house arrest, so I am fully planning to do a systematic deep clean on both cars seeing as I can't do much else this combines some "Carobics" and some pleasure in one


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

My biggest detailing issue is the fact my car is 160 miles away. 
And has no paint on it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shug said:


> My biggest detailing issue is the fact my car is 160 miles away.
> And has no paint on it.


Never listened to that neighbour that constantly told you that you would polish the paint off one day?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Never listened to that neighbour that constantly told you that you would polish the paint off one day?


Finally got rid of the bird poop etching tho so jokes on him.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bit of a tidy up in the engine bay.

Used some Auto Finesse APC to get rid of the dirt and dust.

Finished plastics with Car Chem Vinyl and Rubber dressing and waxed the underside of the bonnet with Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.
















Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Decon, clay mitt, a once over with DK Finale via the Vertool.

Topped with M+K Show Car wax.
Wheels polished up and Sonax wheel seal to finish.

Too much bloomin metal on these X3's!!!!










Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

My car is 100yrds up the street in a council block garage. I do own the garage and it's secluded enough that nobody is near me when working on the car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Did my elderly neighbours car monday for them, good wash and decon, applied a coat of Fusso Soft 99 and topped. Sealed the wheels etc. Came up a treat, looks really nice and they were delighted. 

Quite comical the ‘handover’ car unlocked, key inside in plastic bag and they disappeared, I moved the car across road, repeat process to hand back and then stood at opposite ends of drive having a quick chat and also making sure they know to message us if they need anything at all...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So as we are at home how about some driveway detailing ? 

Post some pics - talk detailing - help each other in these tough times .

So as the weather is lovely at the moment - time to clean - #stayhome #staysafe #drivewaydetailing


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Quite comical the 'handover' car unlocked, key inside in plastic bag and they disappeared,


So they put the handled key in a plastic bag which they also handled then you opened the bag and touched the key?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This post went south in just the first reply!


It did. The problem is the information being released in the UK, is very mixed.
Boris advice was clear, "Stay indoors". Then it went into confusion with the "What if", "What about" with every minister giving it a different interpretation. Who can blame the populace deciding themselves what is correct action when those governing are trying to juggle with The economy and isolation guides? Plus playing the "Herd" effect" tactic to stop pressure on the NHS.
This is global and lock down should be the short term fix and pain. The half in half out will only prolong it, the add on allowing people to go out to run, have a walk only defeats the purpose to resrict this virus spread allowing spreading.
It really shouldn't be termed a lock down, it isn't. 
If anyone live in an apartment, it's tough.
Those with house and garden, that should be the limit....for now.

Washing the car on that plot is arguably acceptable with nobody coming in and within 2m.
This is 100 times more sensible that those going on trains, tubes and buses. Shut them all down ...... but what about 'The economy' comes back. It's all half hearted. It's as clear as clear can be they know this too.
Washing a car on ones property now appears the safest task in a time where most are being allowed to do far, far worse and stupid blatant mixing with no regard to safe distancing. It will only be prolonged :wall:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I neither have a garage or a driveway to work from. With everyone either working from home or are at home, parking is real a nightmare.

Really want to get the car infront of the house to do a deep interior clean, if i'm inside the car, thats safe enough, steam, wash and protect. As a private hire driver perfect time to get it as clean/safe as possible.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I've ONR'd and polished my car twice in 3 days...even found time to vacuum the house in between


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Continued polishing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Tried DJ supernatural glass coating today,in all honesty i was not really to impressed,reason being no proper instructions,open mouth bottle...apart from that application was easy and buffing was not to bad either.I decided to treat the procedure like I would for a Gtechniq glass coating,the glass was Clay bared,polished,and glass cleaned then the supernatural coating was applied.I will have to wait for it to rain hard to give a true opinion of how it works...but I kind of felt let down as i would of thought that dodo juice would of had comprehensive instructions supplied with the product.Heres a few pictures of the process...



























.SJ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeez, what happened to the max 3 pics... 

 :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> Tried DJ supernatural glass coating today,in all honesty i was not really to impressed,reason being no proper instructions,open mouth bottle...apart from that application was easy and buffing was not to bad either.I decided to treat the procedure like I would for a Gtechniq glass coating,the glass was Clay bared,polished,and glass cleaned then the supernatural coating was applied.I will have to wait for it to rain hard to give a true opinion of how it works...but I kind of felt let down as i would of thought that dodo juice would of had comprehensive instructions supplied with the product.Heres a few pictures of the process...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you purchase the polishing pads for the glass from fella?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Where do you purchase the polishing pads for the glass from fella?


I'm not to sure SB will ask the wife when i see her next,i think they were a amazon purchase...they are a very good polishing pad though a good size to work with:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, what happened to the max 3 pics...
> 
> :lol:


Sorry mate,must of missed the small print.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> I'm not to sure SB will ask the wife when i see her next,i think they were a amazon purchase...they are a very good polishing pad though a good size to work with:thumb:.SJ.


Please ask your wife as I'd like to purchase a pack. Get back to me on this thread when you're good and ready. :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please ask your wife as I'd like to purchase a pack. Get back to me on this thread when you're good and ready. :thumb:


Will do mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy,my wife just got back from Tesco still no bloody toilet rollbut she told me the polishing pads were from Amazon..search: Greyghost 1 PC Soft Microfiber Polishing Car Care Sponge white..let me know if you cannot find them mate.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> Soul boy,my wife just got back from Tesco still no bloody toilet rollbut she told me the polishing pads were from Amazon..search: Greyghost 1 PC Soft Microfiber Polishing Car Care Sponge white..let me know if you cannot find them mate.SJ.


Wow! that was quick, wasn't expecting a reply for a day or two. I'll note this and head over to the Jungle to have a look. :thumb:


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Wilkinsons have something that looks very similar to those. A pack of 2 is 90p I think. I bought a stack of them when they were on offer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

robby71 said:


> So they put the handled key in a plastic bag which they also handled then you opened the bag and touched the key?


No, should have explained better - keyless start, so the key was inside the car, but in a bag in case I needed to touch / move the key - which I didn't need to anyway. I always wear gloves when washing car, so extra precaution there anyway... :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Seat rails were looking a bit dusty, so out came the small detailing brush.










But then got bored, so gave the pedals a clean. Don't worry, didn't clean the 'dots' with the detail spray.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This post went south in just the first reply!





The Cueball said:


> Jeez, what happened to the max 3 pics...
> 
> :lol:


:lol: and then it gets quoted


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> :lol: and then it gets quoted


I cannot do nothing about being quoted,but i have left three pictures in my post now,hope your thread can continue how you intended it too.SJ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Went from this...










To this ...










And blue skies as well


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Continued polishing:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great to see you guys out detailing still


----------



## snrbrtsn (May 27, 2015)

A simple wash and coat of Turtle wax dry and shine 
Little effort huge reward!


----------



## Neilkarting08 (Oct 25, 2016)

Bilt hamber auto foam, ODK jet, auto finesse drying towel, ag extra gloss protection followed by ag ultra high def wax used on both cars on my drive. My cars don't like the current rules of 2 meters apart (rebels)
















If it's dirty, clean it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Again, not so much detailing as painting my new twin pot callipers for the Jeep...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cleaned the exhaust it was minging


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Couldn't take it no more, even though I'm crippled with back pain I had to get out and clean the cars all this lovely sunshine, and the Blo air gt earned its keep aswell. Also after what's been said about the bins, I gave them a foam, then a good dosing of disinfectant followed by ipa over the lids and handles. The cars were done with Alien Magic products, Tsunami, Bling, Diamond and Argon.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So jealous of you guys, I'm still working 

But looks like your doing a grand job


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Coming along..finished polishing..got a coat of Blackfire AFPP on:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Couldn't take it no more, even though I'm crippled with back pain I had to get out and clean the cars all this lovely sunshine, and the Blo air gt earned its keep aswell. Also after what's been said about the bins, I gave them a foam, then a good dosing of disinfectant followed by ipa over the lids and handles. The cars were done with Alien Magic products, Tsunami, Bling, Diamond and Argon.


Looking good ! 
I'd recommend a giving the bins a going over with some Car pro peal for that almost new look lol !


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I've very busy this week. Stripped the BMW and gave it another refinement with some Menzerna 4000 (only polished it the other week so just added a bit more depth). Then went over with some PB Blackhole and sealed with Detailed Online Surreal Wax.
Then I did a mates V40 with Sonax 04-06 and topped with some Zaino Z5. 
I also did the Skoda in the background today which is the old dears next door. Didn't get any photos of that one though unfortuanaley.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Spent 3 days leisurely treating outside of mine, 2BM, single stage polish (Scholl S40), 1 coat of KOG followed by a coat of Wowos contact 121. Still have interior & wheels to do.


----------



## Busby2019 (May 17, 2019)

Done both of mine last weekend
The old work horse - doesn't look to bad for a 2009 car, with olny 65000miles covered

__
https://flic.kr/p/49716770017


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716456346


__
https://flic.kr/p/49715915423


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769917


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769862


__
https://flic.kr/p/49715915373

The family car

__
https://flic.kr/p/49716456056


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769727


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769687


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716456121


__
https://flic.kr/p/49715915213

Then got bored again this weekend so cleaned the engine bay up a little, and noticed a few clips broken after its been in for its service. So will have to go and replace those now. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769647


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716769632


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716455951


__
https://flic.kr/p/49715915048


__
https://flic.kr/p/49716455881

I've just been put on Furlough working, so going to have lots or bored hours i need to pass, so might get any order in quick to get some new polishing pads and do a full detail on the Touareg - cause it defo needs it.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Cleaned mine yesterday no before pictures as the weren't that dirty. Just one when I put them away 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going so mad, I actually cleaned the Jeep!!

Huge no no in my book, but we are living in strange times...:lol:

I made sure it was just a quick snow foam mind you... can't go too far with the Ol' Shed.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Cueball said:


> I'm going so mad, I actually cleaned the Jeep!!
> 
> Huge no no in my book, but we are living in strange times...
> 
> I made sure it was just a quick snow foam mind you... can't go too far with the Ol' Shed.


Looks great. I do love model jeep.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It was then onto the real reason for having my cleaning stuff out... had to get the winter wheels off the wee Citigo...










And after a quick snow foam and AG polar range clean...










:thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Blimey cueball those wheels came up well - could almost be different wheels!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Blimey cueball those wheels came up well - could almost be different wheels!


:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

E30 M3 Sport Evolution - Left hand drive, just topping up the wax. And yes I striped the carpets myself.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Flipping gorgeous


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

What a car


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

beatty599 said:


> E30 M3 Sport Evolution - Left hand drive, just topping up the wax. And yes I striped the carpets myself.


Beautiful 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Decon, clay mitt, a once over with DK Finale via the Vertool.
> 
> Topped with M+K Show Car wax.
> Wheels polished up and Sonax wheel seal to finish.
> ...


That will teach you to buy it :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pt1 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm in love :argie:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

beatty599 said:


> E30 M3 Sport Evolution - Left hand drive, just topping up the wax. And yes I striped the carpets myself.


Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

E30 M3 dream car right there simply stunning


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Thought I would take the opportunity to get the wheels off the X4MC for the first time today. Gave them and the callipers a thorough clean + ceramic coat with CarPro DLUX!














































Eight hours well spent


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Great job. Enjoy the deep sleep you have earned tonight.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Some great pictures and its nice to see everyone spending there time wisely,

Just remember one thing..

3 pictures, no quoting

Ok thats two things .... but you get the picture.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking job - how did you find the graphine wax to use / remove afterwards when you were applying - removing quickly ? 

What was the finish like for slickness / gloss etc ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Cracking job - how did you find the graphine wax to use / remove afterwards when you were applying - removing quickly ?
> 
> What was the finish like for slickness / gloss etc ?


Easiest wax ever to apply, apart from the tiny opening in the glass jar! It spreads like nothing I've felt zero grab, but the exact opposite to remove! It recommends about 10-15 mins dry time then all that is required is a light going over with a cloth and I quote "as this wax does not need buffing".

However I had to slip inside and didn't return for over half an hour, and it would not come off! I struggled with every type of mf cloth I had and in the end it was a case of using a saturated cloth in QD plus QD on the panel and buff untill I couldn't feel my arms again. I would say I used less than half a teaspoon to do the entire car so it wasn't over applied, but what ever you do don't let it dry on.. It then recommends to allow 5 hours to cure before being left in the elements which is nothing I can do as the car is kept out side. It's almost impossible to see on a white car aswell during application and while buffing so I'm sure I will go out tomorrow and find lots of haze patches


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Some great pictures and its nice to see everyone spending there time wisely,
> 
> Just remember one thing..
> 
> ...


My bad, apologies so have moved the post to

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/fo...&highlight=What+detailing+have+you+done+today


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think I've seen anyone striping carpets in years.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone striping carpets in years.


Me neither, and I hadnt done mine in ages, so thought I'd drag out the Vax Carpet Striping Machine one evening last week. It still works....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Smartened up the exterior of the missis's Fabia a bit, not perfect (I don't have a magic wand) but it looks 100x better then when we bought it.

Products used

Wash & Decontamination:-

Wax Planet 8 Below Snowfoam
Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash
Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo
Car Chem Alloy Clean
Autoglanz Rebound
HDD Wheel Shampoo
HDD Ferrous Ferric
Autobrite Just the Tonic
BH Medium Clay
G3 Pro Clay Mitt

Polishing (5" & 3" DA):-
Scholl S20 Black
G3 Pro Paint Removator
G3 Pro Scratch Remover

Protection:-
Turtle Wax Jet Black Spray Polish (will follow up with Hybrid Sealant Wax after next wash)

Finishing:-
Car Chem Tyre & Trim Dress
Car Chem Tyre Gel
Car Chem Clear View Glass Cleaner


















Interior next!

You can just see the front wheel of My A6 in the background. Need to give that some additional loving whilst we're locked down other than just the usual maintenance wash (probably ought to do something with the MK3 Golf too...).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Decided to clean up the summer wheels, next step the car itself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Not so much a clean up but more a check to see how clean it actually still is as it hasn't actually moved in a long time.

I've carried out extensive detailing on the car over the last few years so I will put up a proper dedicated thread about it when I get a chance.







It still looks pretty clean but I find it very therapeutic detailing so no doubt the car cover will be off and the cleaning cloths will be out again very soon.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

robbo777 said:


> Not so much a clean up but more a check to see how clean it actually still is as it hasn't actually moved in a long time.
> 
> I've carried out extensive detailing on the car over the last few years so I will put up a proper dedicated thread about it when I get a chance.
> 
> ...


Am I reading that right? The car has only done 569 miles from new?


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes it’s quite low mileage for its age, it’s spent most of its life in storage.


----------



## Nick23 (Mar 31, 2020)

See post below as couldn't get pictures to upload properly


----------



## Nick23 (Mar 31, 2020)

My first post on here so thought I'd share the progress on the car, will get a project thread started for my mini and my z4 too. So the process for this was;

2 bucket wash

Decontamination

Claybar

Chemical guys v36

Chemical guys v38

Poor boys black hole

Chemical guys Butter Wax

Chemical Guys Jet Seal

Still want to really get in and wet sand to try and get more of a mirror finish on the wheels plus paint the calipers yellow with new badges























Sent from my SM-F907B using Tapatalk


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Threw on some new Bridgestone semi slick tires on the daily and also did the interior , which needed some love as this is my daily.

Interior cleaning had the following

-hoovering
-all alcantara interior done with Swissvax Alcanta
-Leather treatment of RECAROs with AutoGlym Leather Cleaner and CG Leather Protection
-Glass cleaning
-Plastic panels cleaning and then Meg's Interior Detailer - amazing product cant recommend enough
-CG Bubble Gum carpet aroma
And possibly more stuff i am forgetting

Quarantine 2k20 by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Quarantine 2k20 by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Quarantine 2k20 by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Next, will be the exterior in the weekend to follow hopefully

Cheers to all, be safe

Mike


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Been painting & adding decals to my sons callipers & hubs. Put rimblades on his alloys & applied a coat of polish & 2 coats of wax.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to ask this silly question here, can I still wash my car if I don't have a drive? Although I have a large, open, secluded area where coming into contact with another person is very small.

It would be great for my mental health if I could do this


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

noobie said:


> Sorry to ask this silly question here, can I still wash my car if I don't have a drive? Although I have a large, open, secluded area where coming into contact with another person is very small.
> 
> It would be great for my mental health if I could do this


Some class it as unnecessary, but others like yourself and myself class it as essential and a good for getting some exercise, I find it as a great stress relief and a way of switching off for a while. In your case I would say use common sense, if it's liable to upset anyone or cause them concern then I would avoid it, but if your away from others and keep distance from anyone that may be in the area then what's the harm.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Another day at home, all I can say is I'm glad I have 2 cars to play with. The wife's Aygo, and a combination of Alien magic and Autosmart products used, started with Tripple x on some bird droppings then Bling to wash, then on to decontamination using Wrath and Tardis followed by another wash, then my first use of Reborn to strip whats left of any protection and the colour it left was almost pastel , so then on to Express applied with my DAS6 on a meguiars black finishing pad and the difference was night and day, then after that a coat of AG UHD wax then a final spray of Argon on top. Diamond on the windows, Express then Guard on the wheels and then the tyres and trim done with Histyle. For once not many photos of before or during as it was pretty clean to begin with so most are after pics, I'll let the gloss and flake pop doing the talking. No filters used




























Some evidence of swirls appearing, going to have to invest in a new machine my DAS6 hasn't got the grunt for proper correction.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Some class it as unnecessary, but others like yourself and myself class it as essential and a good for getting some exercise, I find it as a great stress relief and a way of switching off for a while. In your case I would say use common sense, if it's liable to upset anyone or cause them concern then I would avoid it, but if your away from others and keep distance from anyone that may be in the area then what's the harm.


Yeah I agree. I will be away from others for sure (there won't be anyone about) so there is zero chance of spreading or catching anything but its the curtain twichers I'm worried about


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a decent sized drive so washed both the wife's Astra and my 4 series, without ever getting within 2m of anyone, but as the BMW is garaged, I am very conscious of not starting it to bring it out then putting it back so the wash was to clean her after the last drive I had for work. In my single garage I have room to only get to the front end, rear panel drivers side and half the roof so I washed prep'd decontaminated then dried her, and did the panels I can reach with Wowo's CS.
Today in the garage, I popped the bonnet and detailed the engine bay, not wasy if anyone is familiar with the B48 as it is all covers and tiny surfaces and components there is almost nothing to really get into to clean, but as I really had bugger-all else on my DIY agenda it occupied my Easter Saturday afternoon!

I cannot wait till I know when lockdown will end and I can finish her off and take a nice guilt free drive.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Another good day "at it"


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Today's work.
Second coat of Mitchell + King Atomic

InkedIMG_0151_LI by steven dickson, on Flickr
InkedIMG_0149_LI by steven dickson, on Flickr


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

stevie211 said:


> Today's work.
> Second coat of Mitchell + King Atomic
> 
> InkedIMG_0151_LI by steven dickson, on Flickr
> InkedIMG_0149_LI by steven dickson, on Flickr


What do you think of the Atomic?
I have a bottle but i havn't had the time to get around to machine polishing the car yet.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hoppo32 said:


> What do you think of the Atomic?
> I have a bottle but i havn't had the time to get around to machine polishing the car yet.


For a coating its very easy to apply if a little grabby when first buffing off and takes a while to flash off so gives plenty time to correct if needed.
Have put two coats on the car and still have 3/4 of a bottle left.
Just need to see if it lasts the claimed 1 to 2 years.


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Gave the exterior a good wash, and then a coat of NXT just for some depth.

Exterior wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Exterior wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Exterior wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Now, I think I should grab my other cars and do the same, hmmm...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Finally getting towards to the end of my list of jobs I wanted to do in the house. Had a few hours spare today so gave x1 arch a good clean.

The wheel got a contamination and polish followed by two coats of c2v3 (I have ran out of c5). Keeps them looking fresh after their refurb last year.

The other x3 to do tomorrow.










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Megs Hybird Ceramic Wax on the outside and Chemical Guys Inner Clean on the interior (among other things) :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Well i finally ran out of my own cars to wash.. so i washed the neighbours.

Its a basic Vauxhall Agila - washed once a year, tar and contaminents embedded into every panel, moss on side mirrors, wheels caked in brake dust.

Started with fallout remover on all the panels, which quickly turned dark purple! then a snow foam TFR mix over the car.

Rinsed, washed with Meguiars Wash+, rinsed and dried, checked for any left over tar spots, hit them with tar and glue remover. then clayed each panel to get the rest of the embedded crap out.

Snow foamed again and rinsed, polished with AG SRP on a soft pad on DA, coated with Turtlewax Hybrid sealant wax.

Wheels were cleaned with Powermaxxed wheel cleaner, fall out remover, APC for tyres and Muc-Off Tyre foam.

about 5 hours but very pleased with how well it came up for such a neglected car!


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

I gave the Mégane a quick clean today....

Washed with ez cherry bomb and a coat of Poorboy's xp sealant... Badly in need of some tar remover I have TARDIS stored in my uncles garage which I will get when safe to do so























Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

To be honest i love seeing the fora being active again. 
Missed those days


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Very overdue wash polish and wax
Detailed online total followed by a couple of coats of obsession wax custom wax then redyed with black wow























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I went ahead and did it


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

All the guys who watched me wash my car on a daily basis are now outside washing everything in sight maybe the grass soon. 

One guy has a big mobile holiday van now washing it with all his might. Strange how things have changed...more dogs plus cyclists than ever....lol

John Tht.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Titanium Htail said:


> All the guys who watched me wash my car on a daily basis are now outside washing everything in sight maybe the grass soon.
> 
> One guy has a big mobile holiday van now washing it with all his might. Strange how things have changed...more dogs plus cyclists than ever....lol
> 
> John Tht.


Yep same here, neighbours opposite have washed their car more in the last few weeks than since they got it.

And they thought I was mad washing my car, in the dark, with spotlights, in January


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Did a light enhancement today followed by ceramic coating with Crystal serum light
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Elliott19864 said:


> Did a light enhancement today followed by ceramic coating with Crystal serum light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good
Did you apply the CSL inside or outside?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> Looks really good
> Did you apply the CSL inside or outside?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I applied outside but put the car in the shade.

It has came out really well, I previously applied CSL in a garage but this time I didn't have access.

Was just as easy applying outside as inside.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

Washed, polished and waxed my 2 year old Fiesta. Love this colour when it's shining!


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

And then did mine!


----------



## Michael O (Apr 9, 2017)

Quick wash on Wednesday evening.

Car had Fusso and Kiwami a few weeks ago, but following the rain on Saturday it was quite dirty. I'd bought some new things to try out, so have them a go:

Shirt trigger gun from Adams Detailing (Nilfisk PW) - really like this
Snow foam lance from Detailed Online - much better than my old one, which I could only just get round the car with befor it was empty
Klin big drying towel from In2detailing - excellent, if a little big and heavy

Products wise, I used the following (first time with these as well):
Wheels - BH Auto Wheels. Stinks, but my god it cleans well. The water running down the drive was red when rinsing, on a car with less then 9,000 miles on it
Lava cherry snow foam - really good, thick foam, climbed for ages and cleaned really well. Always used BH before, but will see how that works through the new gun/lance
Shampoo- BH Autowash. Think I made the bucket up too early, as there were virtually no suds when I came to wash the car, but, it felt really slick, with only 5ml in 10l water, and it rinsed off really nice. Cleaned very well. Usually use AG HD, which still has suds very ages, so a little different

And that was it, just dried off. Windows still have H2GO from a few weeks back, and the tyres had PERL from a couple of weeks ago.

First time posting pictures, so hopefully they work.....


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally done with the engine bay detail. Every plastic, rubber and painted part has been ceramic coated.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Great job 👍personally I only detail what I see every day 😂


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not today, but this week I've been polishing up a panel/section at a time.

This is the drivers side wing mirror cap after a light cut with Angelwax Regenerate and then refine with Carpro Essence.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Here's mine after a quick wash, not that it was dirty









Sent from my iPhone 10x


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Only just coated with M+K Show Car wax on 24th Mar, now fully stripped back and Nasiol ZR53 Ceramic applied atop of Carpro Essence.

Picture doesn't do the gloss any favours.


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Decided to spend some time on my 2006 Renault Master.

Wasn't going for paint correction. It was more paint cleaning required.

So detar, de-iron, SRP on a white hex logic pad followed by EGP. Black plastics done with gtechniq tyre and trim. Tyres done with some left over AG spray tyre shine.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

rik220 said:


> Decided to spend some time on my 2006 Renault Master.
> 
> Wasn't going for paint correction. It was more paint cleaning required.
> 
> So detar, de-iron, SRP on a white hex logic pad followed by EGP. Black plastics done with gtechniq tyre and trim. Tyres done with some left over AG spray tyre shine.


And I thought the X3 had too much bloomin' metal to polish/clean.

How long did that 'little' task take you Rik?


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> And I thought the X3 had too much bloomin' metal to polish/clean.
> 
> How long did that 'little' task take you Rik?


Took me literally all day Thursday. Yesterday I spent a couple of hours doing the bumpers and black trim. Last night I hoovered inside the van back she front, all interior plastics done with meguiars interior detailer, exterior of the glass with autoglym glass polish which removed some amount of dirt, interior of glass with sonax glass cleaner.

This morning was the first it's been driven and I got a number of looks from people who looked confused about the gloss level on a 14 year old van!

I also have a 2014 newer shape Renault master long wheel base high roof. It's getting the same treatment this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Only done 30 miles since last clean but neighbor's decided to paint there house, and cover the car in white paint spots ! so back out again with new delivery from detailed online , tar and glue to remove neighbor's paint , polish with total 3 in 1 a coat is surreal wax and a dust over with fast wax , such a glossy combo very impressive






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Cleaned my other car today my BT Golf mkv

Golf | Wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Golf | Wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Golf | Wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr

Cheers, hope is everyone is safe

Golf | wash by mgpdoc, on Flickr


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Definitely nothing better to do with my time than put a coat of CarPro Gliss on the outside...










followed by a coat of CarPro Leather on the inside...










The gloss levels on the outside are starting to get ridiculous :thumb:


----------



## nc_ (Sep 20, 2015)

Less than 200 miles on it, but a day well spent with: TAC Mystic Bubble, Angelwax Stripped Ease, two coats of Kiwami everywhere except the doors which were treated to Water Block/Super Splash, Sonax Xtreme on the wheels, and Leather Barrier on the interior.


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Wax holding up not too bad. This was just the car being rinsed before any form of wash and it's still beading up nicely.


----------



## Busby2019 (May 17, 2019)

My latest attempt - Was, decontam, clay, polish, wax


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good going over with detailed online goodies as per everyones suggestions 
Very impressed, lava snow foam , elite shampoo polish total 3 in 1 , wax surreal ceramic and topped off with si02 gloss detailer spray . Great beading too


























































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Been cleaning my sons motor while he was of work. After wash & decontamination I used MER polish & finishing wax. Had problems when buffing of the wax as it seemed to leave a smear behind, wasn't sure what it was. Got advice on here to use a detailing spray. Meguiars Last Touch Spray Detailer was used & seems to have cleared it. Used Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel also.

























I'm happy enough with the results but I think I could've got better results using a machine polisher. There is a few marks & stone chips that need sorting but that's for another day when I'm happy using a machine polisher. Didn't want to jump in straight away with it without any practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Quick splash, nothing special used, never been polished...


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Various picks of my Z4 M40i. I've lost count how many times I have washed this car in the last few weeks. I think I'm a running joke with the birds in the area as it seems to get shat on every other day.




















































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't think cars could get Corona?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MAW73 said:


> Various picks of my Z4 M40i. I've lost count how many times I have washed this car in the last few weeks. I think I'm a running joke with the birds in the area as it seems to get shat on every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning car, sat in one last year at my dealers and was nicely impressed with it :thumb:


----------

